# Want a new sig?



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

I'll take 2 sig requests (for now)

*Please also include: *
Pictures: 
Text: 
Colors: 
Extras:

Pictures must be of high quality (not blurry...etc. Please limit to no more than 2 photos)
Text is what you want it to say (keep it short please)
Colors, just give me general colors that you like and I'll work with it.
Extras, if you want it themed or something special I'll try my best to do it.

Couple Examples of my recent work:


















I only say recent because I used to be ALOT better but I stopped doing graphics for a few years. I'm starting to get back into it so I'm going to start slow. 

You can see my OLD work here: http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v226/reeeekaexamples


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

That is some very nice work you do!


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

Megan1216 said:


> That is some very nice work you do!


Thank you


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

bump


----------



## -BB- (May 15, 2008)

Here is the pic. for my avvie


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

I did 3...they kind of look the same. I haven't done icons in forever...so sorry if you might not like them! If you want something different I can try...but I hope you like.

(The first 2 I did the day you asked because I found the photo on the other thread)



























I know the first two fit but I'm not sure about the 3rd one. I noticed some peoples icons are 120x120...so hopefully it fits.


----------



## -BB- (May 15, 2008)

I love them all thanks!!!


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

-BB- said:


> I love them all thanks!!!


yw


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Since you're making signatures and avatars for people, please take note of the forum rules regarding them. That one avatar you made is too large in height, width, and file size. Here's the rules:

viewtopic.php?t=508


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

doodlebug said:


> Since you're making signatures and avatars for people, please take note of the forum rules regarding them. That one avatar you made is too large in height, width, and file size. Here's the rules:
> 
> viewtopic.php?t=508



sorry...it was 120x120 I know why it changed. sorry


----------

